# 22.02.2022



## Nono (22 Febbraio 2022)

Data palindroma, tanta fortuna.

Qui si può esprimere un desiderio che si avverrà sicuramente 
Garantito ......


----------



## Koala (22 Febbraio 2022)

Sei solo curioso di sapere i nostri desideri


----------



## Nono (22 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sei solo curioso di sapere i nostri desideri


Chi?????


Io??????


----------



## Koala (22 Febbraio 2022)

Bambino curioso


----------



## Nono (22 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Bambino curioso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Desidero espresso...
Adesso aspetto


----------



## Nono (22 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Desidero espresso...
> Adesso aspetto


Uffa .... era una mezzuccio per conoscere i vostri desideri


----------



## omicron (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo aver visto il servizio di Giordano… voglio andare alle Canarie


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il compleanno di un mio caro parente…


----------



## Etta (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il mio lo sapete già.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Visto il 02022020  che ha portato una sfiga bestiale, mi limito ad attendere buone nuove.


----------



## Nono (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mmmmmhhhhh

Visto che il 22 mi porta pure fortuna.... esageriamo

 e


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ho da fare dei lavori in casa...che sia tutto pronto il prima possibile!!!


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2022)

Guarire.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarire.


Che succede?


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2022)

oggi è il 23


----------



## Etta (23 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> oggi è il 23


Infatti è di ieri.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti è di ieri.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi oggi è il 23...
Desideri tutti avverati?
Il mio no....


----------



## Nono (23 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quindi oggi è il 23...
> Desideri tutti avverati?
> Il mio no....


Aspetta, non avere fretta   

Poi se non lo sappiamo come facciamo a lavorarci sopra?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Aspetta, non avere fretta
> 
> Poi se non lo sappiamo come facciamo a lavorarci sopra?



Indovina!
Magari vinci un premio


----------



## Etta (23 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quindi oggi è il 23...
> Desideri tutti avverati?
> Il mio no....


Il mio lo sapremo il 4.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarire.


Qualunque cosa sia, mi dispiace


----------

